
Tim Cook Needs to Step Down: Angel Investor Jason Calacanis - AndrewBissell
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/09/09/tim-cook-needs-to-step-down-angel-investor-jason-calacanis.html
======
DonaldPShimoda
> And these new phones --- the big innovation is we might be getting a purple
> and green color. Wow, that's exciting. [...]

Apple won't release any information about the new devices until _tomorrow_.
There are plenty of times when predictions have been completely wrong, even up
to the day before the event. Yes, many of the predictions are likely to be
correct, but talking about this stuff as though it's a 100% certainty is
absolutely absurd.

Aside from that, Apple is moving into being a services company. Something like
20% of their annual revenue now comes from services, and they're moving to
make more steps in that direction. Strictly looking at Apple as a hardware
company now is, perhaps ironically, a very antiquated perspective.

> They haven't done anything innovative since this device. [holds up AirPods]

The AirPods were released less than 3 years ago. Are we expecting them to
release a new AirPods-level innovation every year or something? I mean,
seriously, this just doesn't make sense.

And you know what? Not every product is meant for every user. Their new
display for media professionals blows its competition out of the water and is,
by plenty of definitions, innovative.

> They're one year behind Samsung on 5G.

New cell bands aren't some big metric to make such earth-shattering claims
like "fire the CEO" about. I remember when 4G was rolling out and... okay, it
was in Boston and SF for like a whole year before it got to where I live
(which is not a huge city, but also not a tiny nowhere). There's no need to be
on the cutting edge of this stuff until the network is actually supported in
more than a few cities. There are really very few cities in the US with good
support for 5G right now, so why waste money using 5G-capable chips when most
users won't be able to make use of them? (See:
[https://www.cellularmaps.com/5g-coverage.shtml](https://www.cellularmaps.com/5g-coverage.shtml)
)

> And [Apple] just have way too much pride. They think that they make the best
> products in the world and nobody else can. Incorrect. Tesla, Peloton,
> Facebook, Google, all making wonderful products right now.

You really want to mention Facebook as making "wonderful products" after
everything they've been in the news for the past couple of years? This really
makes me wonder about the speaker.

Google has also been in some hot water for some of their policy decisions
lately, though not so bad as Facebook. Tesla's recent roll-out of the Model 3
was plagued with issues (which have since been mitigated), and while most
people love them there have definitely been some issues here and there.

I guess what I'm saying is that I agree that Apple's products are not
inherently better than all of these companies, but neither are these companies
better than Apple\\* (which is what the speaker appears to be saying).

\\*Except Facebook, which is worse than all the above companies in my opinion.

> The Pixel 3 with Google Phi is a better experience than the iPhone.

I mean, this is 100% subjective. Plenty of people have used both and prefer
the iPhone experience. It's all a matter of taste. The speaker shouldn't be
acting like his opinion is really a fact.

\---

What I came away from this with was a feeling that the speakers don't really
understand what they're talking about (with regard to this specific issue).
And while I am also disappointed that Apple haven't "innovated" with regard to
their main product lines lately, I also think they seem to be doing fine as a
company and they have plenty of time to wow us with something in the next
couple of years before I start to lose interest.

